# IBM Thinkpad error codes



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

At church they use an old IBM ThinkPad (11/90) to run PowerPoint for a classroom. Model number is 2645-4BU.

When attempting to start it up this morning I got an Error 0073 while it was checking memory & an Error 0063 when it was finished-- then it went to a graphic that repeated the same information in much larger font--- and the cursor turned to a small bird.

I'm presuming the memory went bad--- The only thing I can think of (besides age) is that recently it took a trip across country by air with one of the teachers-- so underwent airport scanning.

Any thoughts would be appreciated
letchworth


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
quote:
so underwent airport scanning
.
i think you 'hit the nail on the head'
airport scanners 'aren't supposed to'
but you know what that means,
.
reckon you're already familiar with this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memtest86+
.
see if that confirms your feeling,


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

It seems so strange- the teacher says she can boot it sometimes- but you have to try & try.

I did attempt to run Memtest86+, but it would report the error before attempting to boot (perhaps the same thing-- try, try again).

I really liked the Thinkpads for this application with bootup to both internal & external screen- so no fussing with key switching to "right" mode. 

Thanks for the help-- any further suggestions would be appreciated
letchworth


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
don't know if any of this is any help or not,
maybe you've already been there,
.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-42321

IBM ThinkPad (11/90
T21
2645-4BU
-----------------------------------------------------

Numeric error codes - ThinkPad General
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-42321
-----------------------------------------------------

Error messages - ThinkPad General
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4k2pz7.html
-----------------------------------------------------

Error 0073
http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...w:SimpleSiteSearch?cc=us&lang=en&q=Error+0073

NetVista N2800 (8364) - Setting the time on a WSOD unit 
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-4MJPT2
[i don't know what this has to do with what you're looking for]
-----------------------------------------------------

Error 0063
http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...w:SimpleSiteSearch?cc=us&lang=en&q=Error+0063
[nothing came up at all]
-----------------------------------------------------

Troubleshooting by topic - ThinkPad 
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4YRRG6.html
[might find something here]
-----------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------

Browse by product
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...s/browseByProductLandingPage.vm&validate=true
----------------------------------------------------

Important information
Product support 
Product: ThinkPad T21 2647-4BU [change] 
Operating system: All [change] 
Original description: PIII 800MHz (256KB), 128MB RAM, 20.0GB HDD, 14.1 XGA(1024x768) TFT LCD, 8x-2.3x DVD, 3Com combo, TV out, Li-Ion Battery, W98

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=49979&validate=true


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've not heard of an airport scanner damaging any part of a laptop. That's an incredibly old system. Just the act of physically moving it could have shorted out a component.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

daniel_b2380 & DoubleHelix--- thanks, guys

I appreciate the links, but doesn't look like the codes I got are defined anywhere

"Old"? Actually it was the newer of the two we are using-- those old Thinkpads really hold up well. And you are probably right, since they were donated, they have not moved very far---- but, for PowerPoint-- a great little machine (& free was within our budget).

Hopefully I can borrow an even older one to get us by while we look for something.

Thanks, guys
letchworth


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether or not it's valuable to you, it is still a very old system. Laptops have shorter life spans than desktops. 

I'd suspect the BIOS battery. I replaced one once on a ThinkPad 600. Leads had to be very carefully soldered onto the battery itself. Not necessarily easy.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
as in the link i posted for you,
ibm doesn't have an error code starting that low,
.
continuing the search however,
quite a few sites listed those numbers,
BUT,
concerning the -ux os's, and dos,
there were quite a few hits with google,
.
is there any way you can acquire a stick of ram,
maybe from another to try in this one?


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Good idea- we have another Thinkpad that is probably a year or so older-- I'll check to see if the memory is of same type and interchangeable.

Thanks for sticking with me
letchworth


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
not a problem sir,
.
the only thing that 'bugs' me,
is when someone posts a problem,
then i take the time to try to help,
by doing whatever research / searches if necessary,
try to write a decent reply,
and NO reply......
OR - 
THEN, a few days, a week,
lo and behold, they post the same thing over again, 
.
i don't know,
maybe it's the 'instant-gratification-thing' in today's society??
ya think??? 
[well, 'nuff-o-that'],
.
this link may help for looking at compatability / inter-changablity:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=ibm&lndocid=MIGR-55644
.
i've always been satisfied with the ibm laptops,
[did cost a couple dollars more],
but they are tougher than a box of rocks,
support was always above and beyond,
what was that old timex commercial?
[takes a lick......]
seemed to have figured just how we could 'screw-em-up' out here in the real world,
and planned ahead to keep us from doing it!!! 
.
just wonder if lenova will keep the tradition alive???


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Tried a couple things throughout the day today-- it had two EDO-DRAMs-- so I removed one at a time and tried rebooting.

It sometimes will boot-- (it did before) but doesn't seem to be tied to either of the EDO-DRAMs

I did some more researching and finally realized that the codes were really 173 & 163 (& then later reported as 00173 & 00163 in another part of the process). This led me to some links which seem to underscore what DoubleHelix referred to- bios battery.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26782-35-thinkpad-600e-cmos-battery-replacement

I will try over the weekend to pick up a battery (#2025) at Radio Shack-- dust off the soldering iron & give it a try for a few $.

daniel_b2380- I know what you mean about both IBM/Lenovo and dropped threads- Appreciate your help

letcworth


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
just one of those boring rainy days,
so,........
ahhh, know what i'll do, go mess around on the ibm site,
always something interesting i can learn there!
hey, that's right, letchworth was having some problems with a unit,
where did i put those notes now?
okayyy, here they are:

IBM ThinkPad 600E T21 2645-4BU
-------------------------------------

[http://www-307.ibm.com]
[/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=26454BU]
Product support 
Product: ThinkPad 600E 2645-4BU [change] 
Operating system: All [change] 
Original description: PII 400MHz (256KB) 64MB RAM 10.0GB 13.3 XGA TFT 24X 56K(ACP) Win98
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

User's guides and manuals
[http://www-307.ibm.com]
[/pc/support/site.wss/product.do?subcategoryind=0&familyind=50130&brandind=10&doccategoryind=0&modelind=66443&doctypeind=8&validate=true&partnumberind=0&sitestyle=lenovo&template=%2Fproductpage%2Flandingpages%2FproductPageLandingPage.vm&operatingsystemind=49979&machineind=61659]
-------------------------------------

Reference card - ThinkPad 600E 
[http://www-307.ibm.com]
[/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=LWIK-3YEQ72]

Document id: LWIK-3YEQ72 
Last modified: 2001-08-15

File link............File size.......File description 
60erefcd.pdf.....264,959........TP 600E Reference Card that was provided with the system in the box. 
..........................................This explains the meaning of the System Status indicators and the FN keys
-------------------------------------

Hardware Maintenance Manual (June 1999) - ThinkPad 600 
[http://www-307.ibm.com]
[/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=LWIK-3SYPX2]

Document id: LWIK-3SYPX2 
Last modified: 2003-10-10

File link............File size.......File description 
09n1033.pdf.....1,069,060.....Hardware Maintance Manual - June 1999: ThinkPad 600, 600E
---------------

manual pg 23 [pg 29 on my reader]
How to Use Error Messages
Use the error codes displayed on the screen to diagnose failures. If more than one error code is displayed, begin the diagnosis with the first error code. Whatever caused the first error code can result in false error codes being displayed. If no error code is displayed, see if the error symptom is listed in the "Symptom-to FRU Index" section.
---------------

manual pg 30 [pg 36 on my reader]
Symptoms (Verified) 
POST detected an error and displayed numeric error codes.

Go To
"Symptom-to-FRU Index" section, and then use the Numeric Error Codes table.
---------------

manual pg 42 [pg 48 on my reader]
Diagnostic Error Codes
---------------

manual pg 53 [pg 59 on my reader]
Symptom / Error
163

FRU / Action in Sequence
(Time and date were not set.)
1. Set time and date.
2. System board
---------------

Symptom / Error
173

FRU / Action in Sequence
(Configuration data was lost.)
1. Select OK in the error screen; then set the time and date.
2. Backup battery
3. System board

manual pg 67 [pg 73 on my reader]
FRU Removals and Replacements
1010 Backup Battery
+++

'guess' we don't have to guess now,
[how do you like that pun?],
.
from ibm's manual,
doesn't look to be soldered in,
just a plug / unplug arrangement,
.
if you're the go-to-guy,
might be a good idea to go ahead and download the manuals from the links,
.
ps,
to get the links to work at ibm's site,
had to bracket them,
just remove to use,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

letchworth,
ps,
the links would work okay with ie for me,
but with opera, ibm couldn't find the page,
don't know what's up with that, ??? 
but anyway,
just copy them out to notepad or whatever,
remove the brackets so they go together and paste to your browser's address bar,,
[does all that make sense?]


----------

